# new point source coax!



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

these new coax's from illusion audio look interesting. loved my old kef point source speakers. might have to try these out if i can find a set:






























Luccent L6 CX | Illusion Audio


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

these look nice for an ambient rear fill.. might try. how much are they?


----------



## clix`g35 (Aug 23, 2009)

If you like Kef check these out 

Zaph|Audio 
Scroll down to the Kef Q100 coax test, Zaph claims it to be the best coax hes tested, I dont think he has tested many. 

They have them at speaker excahnge for $130 each 

Speaker Exchange | KEF Q100 Midrange/HF 6″ Dual Concentric Driver


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Nice to see that Illusion is coming back. I always wanted a pair of their mids, but they were nearly impossible to find. 

On an unrelated note, SkizeR - how come your future build is going to have 2 10" ID subs and 2 10" Fi subs?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

these are not meant to be rear fill, if you are using htem as rear fill, then you have way too much money to burn 

the L6CX MSRP $699 speaker  i am acutally installing a set now, but albeit in a totally non SQ oriented install (pure show car) but i will get a rough idea on how they can sound just wtih the passives:

note that the passives are fully bi-ampable


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Carbon series has the same type of driver

Id highly consider them but they are kinda deep


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> Carbon series has the same type of driver
> 
> Id highly consider them but they are kinda deep


Yeah I saw that... Much deeper than conventional drivers  

Kelvin


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

drocpsu said:


> On an unrelated note, SkizeR - how come your future build is going to have 2 10" ID subs and 2 10" Fi subs?


and why the p99 and the dc amps? a bit overkill with the processing


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> these are not meant to be rear fill, if you are using htem as rear fill, then you have way too much money to burn
> 
> the L6CX MSRP $699 speaker  i am acutally installing a set now, but albeit in a totally non SQ oriented install (pure show car) but i will get a rough idea on how they can sound just wtih the passives:
> 
> note that the passives are fully bi-ampable


i look forward to your impression of how they sound. how deep are those speakers its tought to judge from the picture.

** nevermind i see they are just over 3"**


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> these are not meant to be rear fill, if you are using htem as rear fill, then you have way too much money to burn
> 
> the L6CX MSRP $699 speaker  i am acutally installing a set now, but albeit in a totally non SQ oriented install (pure show car) but i will get a rough idea on how they can sound just wtih the passives:
> 
> note that the passives are fully bi-ampable


Bing, I amvery interested in knowing your opinion of the sounds of the Lucents (and the Carbon CX, whenever you have a chance to hear them). I appreciate your thoughts on how the Carbon seperates sounds. I am an anti-hard dome man, but I am going to try and hear them for myself before making up my mind as i am looking for point source driver for my car.

Thanks

John


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

drocpsu said:


> Nice to see that Illusion is coming back. I always wanted a pair of their mids, but they were nearly impossible to find.
> 
> On an unrelated note, SkizeR - how come your future build is going to have 2 10" ID subs and 2 10" Fi subs?


this is what i MIGHT do if i have the room.. Will have the ID's sealed where the rear seats would be and the Fi's ported in the back for when i want to crank it  just wanna try something different


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jel847 said:


> and why the p99 and the dc amps? a bit overkill with the processing


Gunna be next to impossible with my CDA-117 and always wanted to switch to Pioneer. Was going to originally going to use the 80prs but its just way to ugly for me to look at on a daily basis VS. the p99 being the most gorgeous thing ive laid my eyes on (car audio wise  )..


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Gunna be next to impossible with my CDA-117 and always wanted to switch to Pioneer. Was going to originally going to use the 80prs but its just way to ugly for me to look at on a daily basis VS. the p99 being the most gorgeous thing ive laid my eyes on (car audio wise  )..


What will be next to impossible?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jel847 said:


> What will be next to impossible?


squeezing in all those Y-cables.. have one set in it for the mids now and it hardly fits. The head unit itself stick out a little farther than it should cause theres not enough space behind it


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd always liked the sound of the old Macrom/Xtant style derived from the Morel designs, I hope they continue to hold up for me as locating any more would be next to impossible these days.

Never seen or heard a set of KEFs, these Illusions seem intriguing as well. Interesting to see they're making a comeback. There was a set of Kove audio coaxes I would've liked to try out too many years back... wish I could remember the designation of them.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

KOVE did offer a point source coax but i never actually saw a set.


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

Back before they renamed them to Memphis, Fultron had the Aria Point Source coaxials. I loved the set that I had!


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

jel847 said:


> KOVE did offer a point source coax but i never actually saw a set.


I saw a set at either the USAC finals in Kansas City, or the car audio dept. of Nebraska Furniture Mart many years ago. They were 300+, which scared me away right off the bat, esp since I couldn't listen to them. Weird donut looking things.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Here is some...shallow ones lol.

www.reckhorn.com - C-190 coaxial loudspeaker


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

sqshoestring said:


> Here is some...shallow ones lol.
> 
> www.reckhorn.com - C-190 coaxial loudspeaker


Hmm... The tweeter is @ the bottom? Err... No... @ the top! Err... No... @ the BOTTOM!!!!! Err... Is the driver for inverted design? :laugh: 

Kelvin


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

left channel said:


> Back before they renamed them to Memphis, Fultron had the Aria Point Source coaxials. I loved the set that I had!


I remember those. They looked incredible. Really wanted a set back in the late 90's.


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

sqshoestring said:


> Here is some...shallow ones lol.
> 
> www.reckhorn.com - C-190 coaxial loudspeaker


Those look insane, although not entirely sure how they're classified as 'point source', as the radiating surfaces of the two elements aren't very lined up with each other. The cone's inversion may be throwing me off, but that surface area puts it way behind the tweet if I've got the grasp of what point source means.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Thewiz666 said:


> I'd always liked the sound of the old Macrom/Xtant style derived from the Morel designs, I hope they continue to hold up for me as locating any more would be next to impossible these days.
> 
> .


I have a couple pairs of the 4s and 5s. some BNIB that I have no use for


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> I have a couple pairs of the 4s and 5s. some BNIB that I have no use for


Orly? Tell me more.


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Reminds me of this:










Same 6-hole mounting.

More info here: E0051-04/06 C16N001/F


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thewiz666 said:


> I'd always liked the sound of the old Macrom/Xtant style derived from the Morel designs, I hope they continue to hold up for me as locating any more would be next to impossible these days.
> 
> Never seen or heard a set of KEFs, these Illusions seem intriguing as well. Interesting to see they're making a comeback. There was a set of Kove audio coaxes I would've liked to try out too many years back... wish I could remember the designation of them.


Interesting... as I have been eyeballing these for a few days now:

Xtant/Morel Integra 4" Point-Source Speakers Pair Macrom NEW


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Isn't what distinguised a coax from a point source... The tweeter from the PS moves along with the cone VS the tweeter being fixed?

This looks like a coax to me and not a PS.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Far as I know PS simply means the tweet and mid/woofer VC are nearly in the same place, so as to seem to come from one source. However you mount it, they should be very close you can't have the tweet 6" above the woofer for example.


----------



## poweraudio (Aug 7, 2010)

Didn't audison come out with a new point source speaker at CES?


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes. Prima Series. Very little information except for a picture on their facebook page. Perhaps someone who was at CES can chime in on what they heard/saw. JPS


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

jpswanberg said:


> Yes. Prima Series. Very little information except for a picture on their facebook page. Perhaps someone who was at CES can chime in on what they heard/saw. JPS


Audison Prima coax features an acoustic lens loaded concentric tweeter to provide unbelievable 45°off-axis response and phase coherence.










Prima


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

metanium said:


>


The speaker on the bottom is a 8"? It looks big in the picture


----------



## poweraudio (Aug 7, 2010)

jel847 said:


> The speaker on the bottom is a 8"? It looks big in the picture


I think it's a 6.5". I believe the amp is just really small. The speaker above it definitely looks like a 4".


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

jel847 said:


> The speaker on the bottom is a 8"? It looks big in the picture


You may be right. If you look at the far side of the board (beyond the amp and display), it looks like an 8 & 6.5 on bottom, with a 5.25 & 4 on top.


----------

